# "Gaming Room"?



## DJDarkViper (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey Everyone,

Not only am i super interested in finally attending one of these fables conventions, but im also looking for one with a competant "gaming room", im specifically looking for one that would indeed center around fighting games XD (i know im a tool)

Just the general questions are: Which cons have good gaming rooms, and what games are typically played in these gaming rooms?


----------



## Shino (Apr 28, 2009)

At almost any hotel-based convention (animÃ©, furry, trek, creepy-fat-guy, etc.) , you'll find almost the exact same combination of games. There will invaribly be at least 3 things: there will be Super Smash Bros. (it's a toss-up as to which one), there will be either Rock Band or Guitar Hero, and there will be at least 1 DDR pad. There will also be a table full of PS2s, Gamecubes, and maybe a PS3 and 360. What's being played will vary, of course, because most people simply bring their own equipment and games, but you're almost guarenteed to find something you like. I've found the best formula is to stop in when you first arrive to sign up for any tourneys, then simply pop back in at random throughout the day to look for open slots or lulls.
Depending on the hotel, there's usually also a crappy excuse for an arcade that the hotel itsself runs. There's usually either a Street Fighter or Mortal Kombat with broken buttons, and a couple of crappy shooting games.

No matter what you're in to, there's going to be something that intrests you. Just remember, don't miss out on the rest of the con by spending all day in that (invariably) tiny room.

One piece of advice, though, it's a royal bitch to play Guitar Hero with paws.

EDIT: where are you? There are cons all over the country world, so you need to know what's within reach.


----------



## Istanbul (Apr 28, 2009)

Everything Shino said was true, except for a few minor things:

1) Most hotels these days won't have that mini-arcade.
2) More and more conventions are recognizing the need for better gaming rooms. MFM has a decent-sized one, and Furry Fiesta's gaming area will be vastly increasing in size this coming year.


----------



## duroc (Apr 28, 2009)

The only convention I've been too was Further Confusion in San Jose, CA, so it's hard to make any sort of comparison.  I thought it was a decent gaming room, and when I was in there, fighting games were being played heavily on a Playstation 2.  There was King of Fighters XI, Marvel vs Capcom 2, and Virtua Fighter 4 for the brief hour or so that I was in there because Further Confusion has a lot of things going on.  But it's probably going to depend on who's there at the time.


----------



## Persona363 (Apr 28, 2009)

So these game rooms work basically on a "Whatever games you guys bring are played"? I'm guessing tournies are set up in a similar fashion?

Sorry, figured I'd ask here rather than make another topic to clutter the boards.


----------



## Shino (Apr 29, 2009)

Persona363 said:


> So these game rooms work basically on a "Whatever games you guys bring are played"? I'm guessing tournies are set up in a similar fashion?


 
Basically, yes. There's usually _some_ sort of inital planning by the con, but the game room tends to (de)evolve into a sort of stand-alone mini-con. Usually, what is set up is left to the person(s) that brought in the equipment.


----------

